# Best buck!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

I shot my best buck a couple weeks ago! Its a 9 with some stickers...probably score in the low 130's! 

I was happy!


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

nice deer congrats!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a good buck!


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats..............


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats ! very nice buck. dont sell yourself short though, think he may score better than you think


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful Buck ,congrats!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice looking buck, congrats


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Any decent buck with a long bow is a trophy... and decent he is! Nice buck


----------

